# My Latest Project - Coffee Table



## cdarney (Mar 27, 2008)

My boys just moved into an apartment and they took my wife's hope chest to use as a coffee table/footrest. After a week it looked pretty bad. I built them this coffee table so I can bring the hope chest back and refinish it. 

It's made with red oak that I put a light coat of cherry stain on. It has enough poly on it to withstand any amount of beverage and foot traffic they can throw at it. The table is 17" high x 33.5" wide x 21.5" deep and has some storage inside. I never found apartments to be particularly secure so I added a couple of hidden drawers that can hold things out of sight.

...Chuck


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Chuck,

When you build a coffee table, you really do it right. Those boys ought to apperciate that for sure.

Beautiful job and nothing better than oak to show off the fine craftsmanship too! I really like the hidden drawers idea.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Does the sliding front panel dovetail into grooves in the front legs? Nice concept, I like the secret drawers.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I love it! Simple, yet great proportions, and the secret drawers are a great idea.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good, I really like the finish, and the hidden drawers. Is tha after the shaker style?


----------



## cdarney (Mar 27, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> Does the sliding front panel dovetail into grooves in the front legs? Nice concept, I like the secret drawers.


I cut off 2.5 inches off the tops of the tenons on the front apron. With no glue on those tenons it allows the apron to slide up inside the mortise. It still leaves about 4 inches of tenon for the strength.


----------



## cdarney (Mar 27, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Looking good, I really like the finish, and the hidden drawers. Is tha after the shaker style?


Thanks. I wanted a finish that take significant abuse. It's more of a "Popular Mechanics" style. The plans I found looked like something I could do.


----------



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks really good! Especially like the hidden drawers...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

What a great looking coffee table. I take two creams in my coffee please.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks great, Chuck! My bride just saw it and added a coffee table to her list of honeydo's for me. While I finish her entry bench, what new tools will I need to make a coffee table? <eg>


----------



## cdarney (Mar 27, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Looks great, Chuck! My bride just saw it and added a coffee table to her list of honeydo's for me. While I finish her entry bench, what new tools will I need to make a coffee table? <eg>


I bought dimensional lumber so there was no need for a jointer, planer, etc to mill the wood. I would have used something different if I already had them. The only power tools were the table saw, router (mortises) and random orbital sander. The basic plan I used is here:

popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/1273216.html

It could be easy to justify increasing the tool budget. Good luck!


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Really nice coffee table Chuck. It funny, but my son asked me to make him a coffee table with a secret compartment. I've been good all over to find one.
Thanks I'm going to show him your design


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice table. and great craftsman ship. nicely done.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Other example of life made better through woodworking. Just think of all the things that are going to be stuffed in that table. Great job and thanks for posting it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is a great design and you did a superb job with it! They are going to like it a whole lot more then the hope chest.


----------

